# Tortoise interaction with tobacco smoke???!



## PucklesðŸ¢ (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi everyone, I've been on a vacation for about 2 days now and will be gone for at least 2 more nights. I'm worried about my tortoises babysitter, who is my friend who happens to smoke. She isn't like those people who smoke like every 30 minutes!!! But she does do it, maybe 2-3 times a day? I'm worried that my Greek could get a whiff of the smoke and chemicals, could he die if he inhaled smoke? I'm sure she wouldn't do it in front of him, but I would like to know if my tortoise would be safe, thank you!


----------



## Tom (Aug 16, 2013)

Distant second hand smoke a few times shouldn't harm your tortoise. Lots of smokers own reptile pets and its not an issue.

Now I can't make you any promises about how bad your house will stink. I would never let ANYONE smoke inside my house. BLECHHHH!


----------



## ascott (Aug 17, 2013)

Your tort should be fine...smoke rises P) usually....now if after you have been home a couple days and the smoking is not going on---if you see your tort pacing with an angry look on his face, perhaps he needs a smoke....lol...


----------



## jjsull33 (Aug 17, 2013)

Haha I used to smoke in the same room as my torts on occasion, never directly into their cages, and i didn't notice any negative effect, though I have pretty much all closed chamber, and I no longer smoke so it doesn't happen anymore, but I would say as long as they aren't blowing it at them they should be fine.


----------



## Madkins007 (Aug 17, 2013)

Tobacco IS one of the documented dangerous plants for tortoises and remains dangerous in most of its forms. Smoke can also cause problems, but this does not sound anywhere near concentrated enough to be a problem.


----------



## thatrebecca (Aug 17, 2013)

Prior to our adopting them, our two juvenile CDTs lived with two heavy smokers for their first few years. I haven't seen any ill effect from it.


----------



## LisaTurtle (Aug 18, 2013)

I have a similar but different problem with my tort... I've tried to get him to quit but I keep catching him sneaking smokes when I'm not looking. Ugh






*no torts were subjected to actual cigarettes or smoke, this is a fake cigarette from the party store*


----------



## torilovestorts (Aug 19, 2013)

LisaTurtle said:


> I have a similar but different problem with my tort... I've tried to get him to quit but I keep catching him sneaking smokes when I'm not looking. Ugh
> 
> 
> 
> *no torts were subjected to actual cigarettes or smoke, this is a fake cigarette from the party store*



LOLOL Love it!!!!


----------



## ladyjean22 (Aug 19, 2013)

Haha!! That's hilarious

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## LisaTurtle (Aug 19, 2013)

Hehe  I couldn't help myself. I took those pictures awhile back to send to a friend as a joke and they just seemed to perfect not to post with this topic


----------



## ascott (Aug 20, 2013)

Silly


----------

